# Kindle, no good for ripped off PDF's?



## jago25_98 (Dec 1, 2010)

I had a look at the Kindle. The only thing I'm interested in is to read copied, warez PDF's, well, to be exact, to read whatever I want. The free global 3G email checking is only a very nice bonus. 

Last time I checked PDF support was rubbish (have to scroll on everyline). So what you had to do instead is send off the PDF to Amazon to convert to Kindle format. 

The problem with this is:
- they might not approve the file I want
- they might go bust, or stop supporting it
- I don't have an internet connection a lot of the time at sea
- PDFs that are just a collection of images aren't going to work either

So when I heard about Pixel Qi screens I thought I get one... 
only the Notion Adam and the Lattice aren't out yet. So I'm left with a non touchscreen netbook. Or am I?

Just wanted to check though first, I can't read ripped off PDF's on a kindle can I?


----------



## sabinfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I haven't been very impressed with the Kindle's PDF support.  Generally, the PDFs are too small to read and difficult to navigate.  Useful in a pinch, but you definitely would not want to read a book on PDF with the Kindle.

The Nook seems to format PDFs a little better.  You can usually increase the text size to make the document more readable, but there can still be formatting issues.

I imagine the Kindle DX, with it's huge screen, would be more conducive to displaying PDFs.  But I can't stay first-hand since I don't own a DX.

But to answer your question, yes, the Kindle can read the PDFs you're asking about, but it's not worth it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a number of ereaders and have never been satisfied with PDFs on them (including Nook and Kindle DX).  I convert PDF to mobi with Calibre.  I've also converted them to epub for my other ereaders.  For tables and pictures, I'd just look at them on my laptop, but I haven't needed them so far.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've noticed the people on Kindleboards are pretty honest, so you're probably not going to get help here in how to steal, especially from the hard-working authors who participate here.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I also use Calibre for any unDRM file and especially for pdf files.  Converting to Mobi makes them much easier to read on the Kindle.  Granted, not all files are perfect, but being able to enlarge the print font makes it so much easier to read.
With Calibre, I never have to bother with sending any files off to Amazon for converting.  Be sure if you find Calibre useful, to make a donation to the developer.  He has been making frequent updates to the product to make it work for the majority of devices.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

"Ripping off" PDFs is bad. But Duokan would make your (hopefully legally obtained) PDFs actually readable.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

Yea, dunno why some ppl in this thread are giving advice on how to pirate/steal books.  

Go somewhere else if you're into that...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Not all PDF files are rip-offs!


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Not all PDF files are rip-offs!


He is specifically asking for "warez" and "ripped off" PDF's.

Maybe people in this thread are just not familiar with what warez are?

Here, I will make it easy...here is the Wiki: WAREZ- copyrighted works distributed without fees or royalties, and may be traded, in general violation of copyright law. The term generally refers to unauthorized releases by organized groups, as opposed to file sharing between friends or large groups of people with similar interest using a darknet. It usually does not refer to commercial software counterfeiting. This term was initially coined by members of the various computer underground circles, but has since become commonplace among Internet users and the mass media.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pinworms said:


> He is specifically asking for "warez" and "ripped off" PDF's.


No one has responded with advice on how to steal anything. If they had, we would have removed the posts.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> No one has responded with advice on how to steal anything. If they had, we would have removed the posts.


OP isn't asking for advice on how to steal. He's already done so, but in .pdf format.

OP is expressing concern that a Kindle will not be an ideal choice to read his pirated, illegal .pdf's. People in this thread are explaining to him the program and steps he needs to convert his illegal .pdf's into a better Kindle format, thus encouraging him to get a Kindle to further pursue his illegal activities. This could also serve to encourage others, maybe who didn't realize the relative ease of obtaining illegal .pdf's, to do the same.

I'm hoping its because people don't know what "warez" are, and didn't make the connection with "ripped off". I wonder if people would be giving advice like they have, if the title of the thread was "Kindle, no good for pirated/illegal .pdf's?"

Since you're a moderator, obviously you have all the power and feel this is ok. I'm just a member, so obviously there's nothing I can really do. But hopefully any future posters who didn't realize what OP was asking for, will now realize he is asking for advice for his pirated books, and they can make a better decision to respond or not.

And I guess the best I can do is to stop bumping this thread


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pinworms said:


> OP is expressing concern that a Kindle will not be an ideal choice to read his pirated, illegal .pdf's. People in this thread are explaining to him the program and steps he needs to convert his illegal .pdf's into a better Kindle format, thus encouraging him to get a Kindle to further pursue his illegal activities.


Of course they aren't. If they were explaining these things, I would have deleted the posts. We do not support ebook pirating on this forum.


----------

